# Flour Weight



## charlesrdavis3 (Feb 18, 2007)

What is the volume yield of one pound of normal self rising flour?


----------



## charlesrdavis3 (Feb 18, 2007)

I got the answer, but if others need the info:

The best measure for flour is by weight, as the weight of flour can vary due to a number of factors. Therefore 1 US Pound of Flour can equal 4-6 Cups of volume, depending also on factors such as if the flour is sifted or packed.

Duh, I should have known that! Baking is not my specialty, so props to the pastry chef's out there!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Dont know exactly, but can tell you that a cup of flour in Florida weighs more in Florida then it does in New York,(here it seems to absorb Humidity):crazy:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You could also weight 1 pound and see for yourself.:crazy:

Having food costing and recipe software, I can tell you the hardest part is setting it all up. I spent 2-3 weeks weighing/measuring everything in the shop you could imagine.

The hardest part was the spices and nuts when the program is trying to convert a purchase unit like lb. to tsp or tbsp. Lots of fun there.

How many teaspoons in 10 lbs of baking powder?? About 810.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhhh... Why? 
You buy your flour by weight, so why calculate each ingredient that you purchase by weight to volume? You can loose up to 20%
of your accuracy by measuring by volume, and some things just won't work, like chocolate. Weighing is far easier, and has been done for thusands of years the world over--jut ask those Egyptian graffiti artists who drew bakers using scales on the pyramid walls....

Tell you what I do. I have a home made "orthodontics" spreadsheet. It "straightens" up all my ingredients and spits out a price per kg. Flour comes in 25 kg bags, U.S. nuts in 5 lb bags, some fruit purees in 32 oz containers, others in 908 gram sizes, every concievable product in a mind boggling array of packaging sizes. I'd go nuts trying to measure volume yeild like that. So in one column I type in the item, the next packaging size, then price, and the spreadsheet spits out the price per kg. Every ingredient--even liquids, all of my recipies don't use volume measue for liquids, just the weight.

Calculating a recipie? No prob. Just plug in the price/kg and weight required for each ingredient--even liquids. Deathly accurate and exceedingly simple.

Inventory? No prob. Just weigh out or estimate the weights of ingredients and multiply by the price/kg. Deathly accurate and exceedingly simple.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Rat and Pump, would you share your spread sheets! 
I would love to share with students. 
Let me know if that is possible.

We are working on Bakers %, costing and the like. Because we are such a small school we work in #, oz and Grams (for the spices and such)


----------

